# Help! Sick goat Temp 105.0



## wmroth (Aug 24, 2013)

This morning when I put Kit on the stand I noticed that her udder was not full.  Last night I milk her full udder and she gave 1.5 quarts.  This morning I milked about .75 quarts and she did not eat all her grain.  When I put her back in the stall she did not look right.  After milking I went back to the barn and took her temp. It was 105, so I her some warm water with salt, baking soda, and corn syrup. I gave her probiotics and some fresh carrots and celery.  She ate well.  I got a stool sample which I will run shortly.  I am confused.  What should I look for and what steps should I take?


----------



## elevan (Aug 24, 2013)

A high temp indicates an infection, she should be started on antibiotics right away.  If you're taking a fecal to the vet, then ask for some antibiotics from them as well.


----------



## wmroth (Aug 24, 2013)

what antibiotics should I get?  I see no signs of respiratory infection.  But her temp is usually around 102.


----------



## elevan (Aug 24, 2013)

Your vet will decide what to give you.

If you cannot get antibiotics from the vet then get some Penicillin or LA200 from the feedstore.


----------



## wmroth (Aug 24, 2013)

Had the vet out.  He gave her 8cc of Penicillin.  He said it is not respiratory or mastitis, but no sure of the type of infection.  I am to give 8cc pen tomorrow morning.  I am trying to get her to eat and drink.  I will keep her on the probiotics.  Any suggestions will be welcome.  Thanks


----------

